# FC AFC Badger State Ram Kicker Puppies



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke (Jan 20, 2010)

I am opening up this thread for the purpose of sharing good testimonies about "Kicker" pups. Pups sired by: FC AFC Badger State Ram Kicker, owned by Judy Powers. (note of interest: Kicker's sire is being inducted into the Retriever Hall of Fame Feb 11th, 2012). Please include pup's dam, date of birth, gender & color along with your pups' accolade.


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

I have my second litter of “Kicker” pups here in my whelping box (4 weeks old). Dam is my yellow bitch (MH at 2 years of age, CD RA NA (2-OA passes) NAJ, derby 3rd and Res Jam in limited derbies). 

This is a repeat breeding ... EVERYONE enjoyed their pups so much from the 1st litter (myself included) ... That litter is currently 21 months of age. 

The girl I kept from the 1st litter is a small package (50lbs.) with tons of brains and tons of “GO.” We ran 2 derbies at 16 months of age... a double header. She Jam’d the second day. We earned her SH title at 19 months and I plan to start Master this Spring after running 3 more derbies with her. 

Biggest Strengths: Her desire to please and her quick ability to grasp new concepts (I have never had such great success at swim-by with a dog - done quickly, few corrections). Handles correction well. A good team player when handling.... LOVES THE WATER .... I MEAN LOVES IT... Like she is a FISH.

Biggest Weakness: For as much as she is a “team player” running blinds .. marks can be another story. We can do wagon wheel till we are blue in the face at home, she moves beautifully at training but can get “piggy" at trials/tests ... she can LOCK ON to a gun or blind or something and then, not cooperate/move with me. She creeps on occasion and broke her honor (SHORT breaker bird splash) on one of her SH tests. We have taken some time off from running tests/trials - so I am hoping the training I have put in recently will aid in these troubles.









There is one puppy buyer GWARD on RTF that might ad something about his puppy from this litter - “Doc” is a beautiful talented boy as well. Another female I know of has her JH title and picked up a total of 62 Canadian Geese her first hunting season this year.


----------



## gward (Mar 15, 2010)

Here is Doc at nine months, A littermate to Danielle's Feather pup. Doc recieved his seasoned title at 12 months and passed his first Finished test at 17 months. Very smart, athletic,eager to please attitude. Somewhat sensitive, handles correction well. Very patient. Hopefully he gets his HRCH this spring and then on to Masters! Congratulations to the Power's on Ramblin Mans induction.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

We bread to Kicker almost 3 yrs ago.. Keep a yellow female that is doing wonderful. One of the pups was sold by the owners to K2 at 18 mounths and he was sent to the war after being with them for 2 mounths. Some of the other pups have been doing well in hunt test. Bella spent last summer in MN with Dan Sayles this winter was all about hunting her. And it was great you couldn't ask for anymore from any dog. I getting ready to start running some HT this spring and summer. 

In training she runs hard to marks and blinds. Handles pres. very well. Just wish I had more time to train everyday....

I would breed to him again if I could, but will get another pup from him in the fut.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

We have had 5 Kicker Litters. Been real happy with all of these litters. The puppies are very intelligent, happy, fearless, willing to please. And they are very good looking pups to boot.

Here is the picture of one of the pups, RMR's Kick Back To The Future "Marty".










Marty earned 3 Master Passes before he was 2 years old, plus in 4 Derbies he earned a Jam, Reserve Jam, Win and a 2nd place finish.

He is from the first Kicker x Cassie Litter. We now have a 3rd Kicker x Cassie Litter that were 7 weeks old last weekend and Saturday We took them for a walk around the pond. Water is too cold for swimming, but the pups showed no fear when going through the running water around the pond. When we came to a fallen tree, that was actually higher than any of the pups are tall, I got on the other side of it and called the pups. Not one of the litter of 7 even tried running around the tree, everyone hurdled it like they had done it before.

As I said before we are very happy with all of our Kicker Pups.
I'm looking forward to going to TN on Feb 11 to see his daddy inducted in the Hall of Fame.

Marty


----------



## Tim Fitzgerald (Jan 22, 2009)

My kicker pup "Ace"....Nuf said


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Great dog. Very good in the duck blind and his training is coming along very well (if only I had more time...). Great house dog. Kind of big baby in the house especially with the girlfriend. He is running pattern blinds and blind drills right now which he runs very hard. Marking is on me for not training enough but when I am consistent he is good. He will stretch out quite well on marks but needs to watch the bird to the ground a little bit better. He will learn over time as long as I can give him what he needs to do so. I have no issues with him and he has taught me many new things about training. He weighs about 70 pounds and he stays very lean all year.


----------



## Don Thomsen (Mar 16, 2011)

Here is my 9 month old Kicker pup. She was a little slow developing, but when the light came on, she became a fireball. She is somewhat sensitive, very intelligent, very birdy, a fair marker at this point. Very nice dog in the house.


----------



## wojo (Jun 29, 2008)

Where do I get a pup or started dog.


----------



## Don Thomsen (Mar 16, 2011)

Wojo, you mean a pup out of kicker?


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

Tim,

I sure was hoping you would post on this thread. Ace looks great. I hope he did a good job for you this season.

lesa c


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

wojo said:


> Where do I get a pup or started dog.


http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=79525

Classifeid section happens to have some of these pups for sale. Your lucky day!


----------



## Tim Fitzgerald (Jan 22, 2009)

Wojo, Marty and lesa at ramblin maxx retrievers normally have some nice pups on the ground.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Having trouble selling pups?

/Paul


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Having trouble selling pups?
> 
> /Paul


My thoughts exactly


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Having trouble selling pups?
> 
> /Paul


 Remember Paul - Be the peanut...


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Are you suggestion they are having problems selling pups because they posted this thread?


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

frontier said:


> Remember Paul - Be the peanut...


I just asked a question! How is that mean?

/Paul


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

fowl hunter said:


> Are you suggestion they are having problems selling pups because they posted this thread?


I just asked a question.

/Paul


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Having trouble selling pups?
> 
> /Paul


If you are talking to me, I would have to say NO. But when I saw this thread I welcomed the chance to brag on how well our Kicker Pups are doing.
And to add how proud I am that Ram is going to be inducted in the Retriever HOF. I plan on having a great time in TN next weekend with Jim and Judy and many others that have supported Ram over the years.

They are fantastic pups.

Marty


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

I like these types of threads. I'm always in the market for a good stud. It nice to see pictures of offspring and read about their quirks and accomplishments


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

I didn't know anything about kicker till this thread and started doing some research on him and I like that he is producing some nice pups from several diff females of diff pedigrees.


----------



## bold72 (Jun 30, 2011)

We have a black female (21 month old ) Blackfoots Abra Cadabra JH "Magic" out of Kicker.
Dam: Stumptowns Worth The Thyme CD RA MH NA NAJ "Spice" 
Magic is 61lbs very fast - very smart and will go-all-day-long, must be quick on the whilste though! Magic will earn her SH title this Spring /Summer! I know you may not like this Danielle...we are considering breeding Magic this fall with NFC Boo Boo or NFC Willie....
We are very-very lucky and fortunate to have Magic and will always be greatful to Blackfoot Kennels for choosing us to have her!!! Magic is everything we expected and more! As stated in the 1st reply post Magic did retrieve 62 BIG honkers this hunting season!!
We also Bred our SH female to Kicker last Fall and sold all pups by 21 days old, per all of the owners including Pro's the pups are doing fantastic and everyone is very happy with there kicker pup and plan to run Derbies/Hunt Test in the Spring of 2013.
-Christian Ricker
www.BoldBayRetrievers.com


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Why NFC boo or NFC Willie?


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Does anyone have any other pics of kicker? Seems all the pics I see are just mostly head shots


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

fowl hunter said:


> Why NFC boo or NFC Willie?


I would imagine they are attempting to keep this line free of Lean Mac. “Boo” will be a line breeding on Blackwater Rudy. I believe Willie will be an out-cross. 

I digress - In my experience, Kicker pups are nice looking, easy to train, fast to mature pups. FC AFC Kicker himself is a very sweet dog and I have loved spending what time I have been able to with him. ** Note: I am NOT trying to “sell pups” my repeat breeding was sold prior to the pair being bred the second time. ... But, here is the page where I have Information about Kicker:http://www.completelyk9.com/Field_Champion_Labrador_Retriever_Pups.html

I took these photos a few years ago:


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

How big is kicker? Nice pics by the way


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

Not that big - maybe 70lbs.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

runnindawgz said:


> I would imagine they are attempting to keep this line free of Lean Mac. “Boo” will be a line breeding on Blackwater Rudy. I believe Willie will be an out-cross.
> 
> 
> 
> I took these photos a few years ago:


NFC Willie is a Lean Mac grandson.

WRL


----------



## wojo (Jun 29, 2008)

Yep, Have one of the powers dogs. Love her.


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

WRL said:


> NFC Willie is a Lean Mac grandson.
> 
> WRL


Gotcha - think I was thinking of “Buster”


----------



## bold72 (Jun 30, 2011)

We are not for sure set on Boo Boo or Willie for this breeding, would prefer to
stay away from Lean Mac. Also looking at FC AFC West Winds Bold Tiger and
FR Jims Rebel Yell 7 X MNH. Our Breeding with Kicker last Fall was a Lean Mac FREE breeding.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

runnindawgz said:


> Not that big - maybe 70lbs.


When we breed our female to him he was #70.


----------



## Ray Kirkpatrick (Sep 24, 2010)

How's the pup doing Ed?


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

saltgrass said:


> When we breed our female to him he was #70.


He is a 70 lb "Lean Mean Muscle Machine"


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke (Jan 20, 2010)

My sister, Missy Bell - AKC Judge, One of the Top Lady handlers in our country (2010) and owner of the Top Amateur Dog (2011) in the state of California; 'found' Kicker for me as a potential stud to my current litter. But I started the thread because I was inspired by the 'Grady Pups' thread and thought it was a good idea to gain puppy testimonies out of a certain sire. I make no apologetics for starting this thread. I am glad I did. LOVE the stories...


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Great choice of names. Goes together like cheech and chong


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Does Kicker have any titled dogs out there yet? He has a phenomenal bitch line..

Titled I mean FC or AFC.

I just looked on Gooddoginfo and Kicker is only 8. Chances are anything of his that's out there that's titled is very few if any.

So is any of his stuff doing well with a pro or amateur in field trials??

Angie


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Angie B said:


> Does Kicker have any titled dogs out there yet? He has a phenomenal bitch line..
> 
> Titled I mean FC or AFC.
> 
> Angie


Could be wrong but I don't see any with AA placements.


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke (Jan 20, 2010)

Here is a link to Good Dog Info's record on Kicker's offspring, it may not be a complete list:
http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/Asp/ViewOffsDetail.asp?DogNo=80121
But the link only works if you have an account.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Here is a rare commodity when it comes to Kicker Pups........... she is a GIRL !

In the 5 Kicker Litters that we have had, there have been 33 pups and only 9 of them have been females........










Picture was taken this afternoon in our backyard.


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke (Jan 20, 2010)

ramblinmaxx said:


> Here is a rare commodity when it comes to Kicker Pups........... she is a GIRL !
> 
> In the 5 Kicker Litters that we have had, there have been 33 pups and only 9 of them have been females........


We have come up with a different count: Out of our one 'Kicker' litter, so far, we had: FIVE females and 4 males


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

2 kicker litters (7 pups and 6 pups)

13 pups / 7 males + *6 females* total.... Maybe its something in the water there Marty  Ha ha....

3 girls from our current litter:


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

runnindawgz said:


> 2 kicker litters (7 pups and 6 pups)
> 
> 13 pups / 7 males + *6 females* total.... Maybe its something in the water there Marty  Ha ha....
> 
> 3 girls from our current litter:


We had 9 pups only 3 females....Runnindawgz those R some great looking pups!!!! Wish we where in the market....


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

runnindawgz said:


> 2 kicker litters (7 pups and 6 pups)
> 
> 13 pups / 7 males + *6 females* total.... Maybe its something in the water there Marty  Ha ha....
> 
> 3 girls from our current litter:


Must be the water........ha


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

ramblinmaxx said:


> We have had 5 Kicker Litters. Been real happy with all of these litters. The puppies are very intelligent, happy, fearless, willing to please. And they are very good looking pups to boot.
> 
> Here is the picture of one of the pups, RMR's Kick Back To The Future "Marty".
> 
> ...


Is that Sue D.? Didn't Dick Reesman do basics with this dog? My fourteen month took second to this dog in a sanctioned derby in December.
Very nice dog.


----------



## TY 4 (Dec 22, 2006)

Watchm said:


> Is that Sue D.? Didn't Dick Reesman do basics with this dog? My fourteen month took second to this dog in a sanctioned derby in December.
> Very nice dog.


Jerry you are correct Reesman did the initial training, he also started Kicker back in the days.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

TY 4 said:


> Jerry you are correct Reesman did the initial training, he also started Kicker back in the days.


Yes, Dick started Marty and I believe that Judy, did tell me he started Kicker as well. Back when Dick first got Marty he told Judy that this pup has as much savvy as any pup he had trained.

Marty


----------



## batcave4 (Jan 27, 2008)

ramblinmaxx said:


> Here is a rare commodity when it comes to Kicker Pups........... she is a GIRL !
> 
> In the 5 Kicker Litters that we have had, there have been 33 pups and only 9 of them have been females........
> 
> ...


Must be the the dams, we had 8 females out of 10 in our litter.


----------



## TY 4 (Dec 22, 2006)

ramblinmaxx said:


> Yes, Dick started Marty and I believe that Judy, did tell me he started Kicker as well. Back when Dick first got Marty he told Judy that this pup has as much savvy as any pup he had trained.
> 
> Marty


I train with Dick on a regular basis. A few other dogs he started for Jim and Judy I believe was Jet and Curry.


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

TY 4 said:


> I train with Dick on a regular basis. A few other dogs he started for Jim and Judy I believe was Jet and Curry.


Dick never had Jet, he was trained by his owner, Ben Hughes with the assistance of Bruce Halverson.


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke (Jan 20, 2010)

This Kicker Pup landed in some great arms! John Robert Cin, lifetime member of the MIRRC and "Drake" Drake's Hungry Hollow Hunt. (FC AFC Badger State Ram Kicker ex Jolor's Rejuvenator MH, dob: 12/2/11, placement: 3/18/12) John is the creator of the Minnesota Iron Range Retriever Clubs' Gun Station/Gun Holders. He also invented devices so he can train dogs on his own, between runs to the MIRRC club training nights. The pup also has a hunting shack in Manitoba and 80 happy hunting acres locally. I am so pleased with this match.
http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos...14505_217203914974697_1455396_539661095_n.jpg


----------



## robertnla (Oct 16, 2008)

I have a Kicker pup and she has been an outstanding dog and an outstanding producer as well. She is HRCH titled and just had her second litter. I don't know how to post a picture but here is a link with a picture of her. http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/Pedigree.asp?id=12896


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

robertnla said:


> I have a Kicker pup and she has been an outstanding dog and an outstanding producer as well. She is HRCH titled and just had her second litter. I don't know how to post a picture but here is a link with a picture of her. http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/Pedigree.asp?id=12896


That's def one of the better looking females I have seen.


----------



## Erin Lynes (Apr 6, 2008)

robertnla said:


> I have a Kicker pup and she has been an outstanding dog and an outstanding producer as well. She is HRCH titled and just had her second litter. I don't know how to post a picture but here is a link with a picture of her. http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/Pedigree.asp?id=12896


Nice looking dog- looks like a clone to my Howdy daughter -which of course I understood once I scrolled down to read the pedigree


----------



## robertnla (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks, I think she is a beautiful dog myself. I love the muscular build. She is sister to the dog sold to K-2 in the previous post that went to serve our country.


----------



## robertnla (Oct 16, 2008)

"HRCH Meg's Stormy Pursuit"


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Kinderdoggin said:


> Nice looking dog- looks like a clone to my Howdy daughter -which of course I understood once I scrolled down to read the pedigree


She is looking great Robert...I will have to see if I can post a pic of Bella...We put Bailey down in Nov. But have to hand carved decoys with 
her ashes in them. One to hunt with and one to set on the mant.


----------



## verne socks (Feb 11, 2010)

Here is my Kicker pup at about 18 months and 75 pounds.


----------



## robertnla (Oct 16, 2008)

Sorry to hear the news of Bailey. Last time we talked you told me it wasn't looking good. Hope you both have lasting memories of those last few hunts. RIP Bailey. If your ever in LA give me a call.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

here's my Kicker girl....

[URL="







[/URL]


[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## RReeter (Oct 11, 2009)

This is my Kicker & KD pup.. Arizona Watermark's Ramblin Richard (call name Ricky) fanastic dog.. Received his Hunting Retriever Champion Title at 20 months old.. The following weekend he received a AKC Field Trial Derby JAM. Ricky is a great house dog as well.. He is also from RamblinMaxx Kennel.. Ricky will continue to run AKC Hunt Test, AKC Field Trial Quals and UKC Hunt Tests. I love my Ricky!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

WOW Rick! Ricky is looking good! 

lesa c


----------



## RReeter (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks Lesa, he is such a joy to watch... I have him at home for a few more days and I am enjoying him every day.. We sure do enjoy our ice cream.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

RReeter said:


> Thanks Lesa, he is such a joy to watch... I have him at home for a few more days and I am enjoying him every day.. We sure do enjoy our ice cream.


BG is still waiting on her first Ice cream. She really believes that she loves it because she drools everytime she see's us eating it, but we don't give ice cream to our girls until they are having pups. June 12, BG will get her first ice cream while she is having her Willie Litter. Again, that Ricky is a really good looking dog, sure am glad he came from RMR.

thanks for posting his pics.

Marty


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

Not a Kicker “Pup” But here is a photo of his Sister .... 









Here are 2 videos of a 4 month old Kicker Puppy doing puppy "Whistle Stops”
1) http://youtu.be/WwmBS-_Kjbs
2) http://youtu.be/Tj_IrPhF27k

A video of littermate to above at her 1st agility lesson! 
http://youtu.be/FSHnJ9GwpX8

A video of older brother from a previous breeding (same as above) 
Cheating single at 16 months of age
http://youtu.be/5m3zSV3fYLU


----------



## Kiersten Lloyd (Apr 16, 2012)

I am new to this list and am responding very late to this thread about Kicker. I have 2 Kicker Daughters. The one shown is 3 yrs old Kicker daughter out of a littermate to Clubmeads Road Warrior ( Chopper). As you can see I compete in Agility not field. This girl was very small and a better prospect for agility than field. She is brilliant. Athletic and driven. She is very intelligent and learns fast. She got her Agility Trial Championship at 2.5yrs old. (They don't compete till 18m) I also have the little black pup that was pictured with her 2 yellow littermates earlier in this thread. She is now almost 8 months and a true joy to train. Driven, athletic and smart. At 8 months she is proving that she is going to be a talented, thinking agility dog with speed. Kicker makes great pups even for agility.


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm wondering if this will work: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150984814816771 It's a video of a "Kicker" pup, at about 8 months of age. AKC Registered: Jolor's Cut Above the Rest "Cutter" (FC AFC Badger State Ram Kicker ex Jolor's Rejuvenator MH "Sparkle", dob: 12/2/11), breeder Margo E. Penke, owner Father Ryan Moravitz


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke (Jan 20, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150984718021771
and again, on the water...a video of a "Kicker" pup, at about 8 months of age. AKC Registered: Jolor's Cut Above the Rest "Cutter" (FC AFC Badger State Ram Kicker ex Jolor's Rejuvenator MH "Sparkle", dob: 12/2/11), breeder Margo E. Penke, owner Father Ryan Moravitz


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm wondering if this will work: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150984814816771 It's a video of a "Kicker" pup, at about 8 months of age. AKC Registered: Jolor's Cut Above the Rest "Cutter" (FC AFC Badger State Ram Kicker ex Jolor's Rejuvenator MH "Sparkle", dob: 12/2/11), breeder Margo E. Penke, owner Father Ryan Moravitz


OK I'll ask
What is the purpose of dragging the handler to receive a happy bird.? You must have a reason.


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

_I’d also like to know about that “style” of upland training.... ??_

Two females from our 2nd Kicker X Spice litter whelped 1/1/2012
These are in Canada - being trained as agility competitors and reports are they are both excelling (as Kiersten above mentioned)!  








A Male from our 1st Kicker X Spice litter from 2010 after his second weekend in the blind. He is a full time house/hunting dog now but ran 2 derbies and JAM’d 1 when he was with his trainer:








Another of Feather (My avatar) is a littermate from the 2010 litter:


----------

